# Catmachin3 from Roter ! Mah new custom on the way :]



## Kissa3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh yah ! Finally some specs have been laid and money transfered, i'm ordering a guitar ! yahoo !

So (this all coming from meh crappy memory):

Xiphos-style body 8-stringer !
Flame-maple top
Wenge wings
NTB 5-piece neck(flame maple, wenge stripes)
Ebony-'board
Custom inlay ^---^! (a walking cat with a tail that's shaped 3, made of METAL )
30" scale fo teh metalz !
2x EMG 808
hipshot bridge
"Oyster-Blue" top colour and see thru black body and bewels, same to the headstock (flame maple 'stock)
1xvolume knob
Jumbo-frets

SO YEAH! Getcha pull, im so waiting for this !

This thread is propably of no use to anyone but i'm hyping up !


-Kissa3

ps. Roter has some great customer-service !


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds awesome! Can't wait to see it all done! Congrats!


----------



## Gregk (Aug 4, 2008)

That sounds awesome. But xiphos + 30 inch scale = major neck dive. Maybe roter could hook you up by putting weights in a cavity or something. But yeah it'll neck dive a lot.


----------



## Kissa3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah neckdive I've been afraid off, but thenagain the body has some meat on it and maybe the strap-pin placing will help, but yeah, have to hook up something special if it's too neck divey !

I wish there were more pickups for teh eight-stringers, but the 808 sounded pretty nice with cleans on the RG2228 ! Mmmmmmm clean tones, yum yum


----------



## Ishan (Aug 4, 2008)

You could go with Swineshead, they do passive 8 strings pickups and are supposed to be very good.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 4, 2008)

Bareknuckle, Haeussel, Lundgren will also do you some 8-string pickups and they are all in Europe so less hassle for you and Roter.


----------



## Kissa3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmmm, not really so keen on spending too much money on the mics as the EMG 808 is pretty good (and it is pretty expensive also for a mic, 115 euros was it or so). Any idea about the Lundgren prices?

E: Swineshead mics looked interesting, could google em up... hmmm


----------



## Ishan (Aug 4, 2008)

Lundgren = 195&#8364; a piece. (machine wound, a bit overpriced but you get the Meshuggah tone)
Bare Knuckles = 140&#8364; a piece (and they are hand made/scatterwound goodness).
Swineshead = 115&#8364; a piece (same as BKP)

I'd go with a BKP set myself.


----------



## Kissa3 (Aug 4, 2008)

OH! BKP was that 'cheap', I expected more euros for em, hmmm must plan my mics again >: ) BKP nailbomb and a warpig would be a killer combo ! or try a swine and a bkp, somehow's lundgren doesn't really appeal to me, although I've head they're crystal clear.... Research time ! hmmmmm


----------



## gaunten (Aug 4, 2008)

I've also ordered a roter 8 string, it's great to see some more people ordering from them. and yes they have great customer service. I got myself a lundgren for mine.
at first I wanted an ML79 shaped guitar, but he said I'd get a hell of a neckdive, so
I went with a regular RGish shape instead. mine'll be done in a month or so.
hope you get a good balance in your guitar


----------



## Kissa3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, main reason why I went custom was the fact that I kinda 'hate' strat-shapes and boring full black appeal (unless a cool see-thru or so), and let's see, market 8's are what, ALL BLACK ALL STRATS !

Hey you got any pics ? I'd love to see  drop me a pm or something ! thanks


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 4, 2008)

Get a Q-Tuner Pu for your 8.
The clearest and most powerfull sound.120Euros...Nothing compares to them!


----------



## Kissa3 (Aug 7, 2008)

Just tried (once again) the 707 pups, and they really pack the sound im looking for, nice controlled agro and definition and bite, and if im correct the 808 is a 707 basicly but just for an 8-stringer no ? Yeah im sticking on mah 808 plan ! If I don't like em after sometime, I'll try out BKP replacements  or so ! Im soooooo wanting this guitar right now >< !


----------



## drmosh (Aug 7, 2008)

daemon barbeque said:


> Get a Q-Tuner Pu for your 8.
> The clearest and most powerfull sound.120Euros...Nothing compares to them!



are they seriously good for a bridge? I woulda thought they would be much too bright


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 7, 2008)

drmosh said:


> are they seriously good for a bridge? I woulda thought they would be much too bright



Bright?
They are totaly flat sounding.They let any frequency throu ,and the sound is extremely strong!
E-mail erno for more questions.
I am a real PU snob ,and tryed many stuff.The Q tuner is out of this earth.

You can check my soundclips here somewhere ,and can allready ear how much "power" they have.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 7, 2008)

daemon barbeque said:


> Bright?
> They are totaly flat sounding.They let any frequency throu ,and the sound is extremely strong!
> E-mail erno for more questions.
> I am a real PU snob ,and tryed many stuff.The Q tuner is out of this earth.
> ...



sweet, thanks!
Where did you buy yours?


----------



## Blind Faith (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome! cant wait to see this.

Ive heard a lot of bad things about the Q-tuner


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 7, 2008)

i've heard that if you place the strap button under the upper horn it won't dive on you, or maybe not as badly

dunno


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 7, 2008)

drmosh said:


> sweet, thanks!
> Where did you buy yours?



Q-tuners: World's first neodymium guitar and bass pickups.

Erno is the guy who engineered them.YOu can buy via PayPal etc...



Blind Faith said:


> Awesome! cant wait to see this.
> 
> Ive heard a lot of bad things about the Q-tuner



Well I would say just play one and decide yourself.
I heard bad things too but pulled the plunge and I am totally happy now.
They are "different" ,yet the quitest ,strongest ,most transparent PUs ever.
You can do with pots and capacitors a lot.
The articulation ,25-15000Hz range and 36 polepieces to tweak is nowhere else to find.

I repaint my guitar now ,and I play my Vandenberg with EMGs in it.It feels like a toy now.The sound is just "weak" and "dead"...


----------



## Kissa3 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I dunno, I guess getting a bit offtopic here with the pick-up advert  ! But yeah, the EMGs aren't for everyone I guess, I've never had EMG's on any of my guitars, and I liked the 707 (through a 6505), and since I get to use a 6505+ on meh band rehearsals, the 808 sounds neat here  ! If I don't like the 808 after some time, i'll just switch it for a BKP ! 

Yeah i've read the strap-pin thingie too  ! I'm trying everything to get the neck-heaviness reduced (lightweight tuners, pin position, heavy bodywoods and stuff! damn this guitar's gonna weight like 10 lespauls ! hahah) 

Arghe, i'm sooooo waiting that the months would fly by ! WANT WANT WANT !


----------



## drmosh (Aug 8, 2008)

I really dislike EMGs, but I found the 808s to be pretty good too.
They still sound totally lifeless to me compared to a decent set of passives, but a massive improvement on the 81s for example


----------



## Kissa3 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah I didn't like the 81-7 or 85-7, they were a bit, well lifeless yeah that'd be the word ! but the 707 was godly, combined with a 6505 it just nailed the sound for me, so im hoping the 808 will do me just fine  if not, then i'll try out BKP nailbomb/warpig combination !

I wonder what the guitar will sound like, geez can't wait >< ! want...it....now !


----------



## buffa d (Aug 13, 2008)

I was going to get a custom Roter but now I'm not sure if I REALLY need it since my band broke up.

uhh.. life's hard


----------



## screamindaemon (Aug 13, 2008)

Swineshead = pure awesomeness.
plus you can customize your plastic colour plates, and wood plates.
I have a 6, 7, and 8 string on order for my future projects.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 13, 2008)

Kissa3 said:


> Yeah I didn't like the 81-7 or 85-7, they were a bit, well lifeless yeah that'd be the word ! but the 707 was godly, combined with a 6505 it just nailed the sound for me, so im hoping the 808 will do me just fine  if not, then i'll try out BKP nailbomb/warpig combination !
> 
> I wonder what the guitar will sound like, geez can't wait >< ! want...it....now !



You won't be able to put BKPs in there if EMG 808s are there first. EMG uses oversized bass pickup housings. The EMG 808 is in the DC45 bass housing. Unless you get some specialized pickup rings custom made, you'll be stuck with EMGs I'm afraid 

BKP 8-string calibrated sets normally go for around $335 USD here, I'm not sure what Finnish dealers charge though.


----------



## Kissa3 (Aug 21, 2008)

BKP are pretty much custom no ? so they'll be able to build them so that they would fit the 808 i'd imagine, but im not sure  heh ! The 707 and 808 have been a pretty nail on with the tone for me so far (testing an rg2228 and some random ESP guitars with a 707) so let's hope for the best  heh !

Buffa_D why'd ya need a band to play prettypretty awesome muzak sticks, just jam at home and make tracks ^^ ! then get an awesome band and BLAM, yer amazing !


----------



## Ishan (Aug 21, 2008)

They are custom but they don't make most of their hardware, they come from third parties. So they don't do custom cover to fit a 808 cavity.


----------



## Kissa3 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah okay ! hmmmm, well, I hope that the EMG will suit me  ! Got them dirt cheap also (I get a cut of the price from the musicshop I go to)  only 180euros for 2xEMG 808 ! I did like them on the rg2228 so I guess this will turn out good  ! Thanks for the info everyone btw, love the sevenstring.org community <3


----------



## theshred201 (Aug 22, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> You won't be able to put BKPs in there if EMG 808s are there first. EMG uses oversized bass pickup housings. The EMG 808 is in the DC45 bass housing. Unless you get some specialized pickup rings custom made, you'll be stuck with EMGs I'm afraid
> 
> BKP 8-string calibrated sets normally go for around $335 USD here, I'm not sure what Finnish dealers charge though.




Don't forget swineshead pickups! (They fit in EMG routs).


----------



## Ishan (Aug 22, 2008)

They don't. So yea, they do fit in the cavity and mounting holes matches but still they leave a space on each sides.


----------



## Kissa3 (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay, I have _NOT_ been very active with this thread, but hey, i've had stuff to do ^_~ ! The custom Catmachin3 is on it's way to become an ready guitar, estimation is 1 month to 1,5months atleast ! so so so, soon the swarm of pictures will arrive <3 and when I get the guitar, audioclips are bound to jump out also !

ps. Europe + post seems to be a bitch, I had mishaps with the microphones arriving to finland and had mishaps with parts reaching to their destination, oh well, planning on picking up the guitar meself but we'll see  ! I'd eat people alive if the guitar was to 'dissapear' in the post :| !

Talking about eating, im hungry ! ->


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 31, 2008)

congrats on purshasing a handmande instrument roter rocks


----------



## gaunten (Jan 3, 2009)

I bet ya can't wait now. 
mine will be shipped this monday


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 5, 2009)

Hope you fuckers get yours as soon as possible. Mine waits for yours to get finished


----------



## gaunten (Jan 6, 2009)

mine's done and shipped


----------



## hairychris (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't believe that no-one's...


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yeah i've been pretty slow with updating this thread, well, i'll give you a pic or two  !!

I honestly want to play this so madly right now !!


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 13, 2009)

On muuten aika vitun siisti! 

Emg:t ei tosin omalla kohdalla pahemmin nappaa (mulla on ne Rg2228:ssa), mutta jos ite diggaat niin eipä siinä mitään


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ha kiituksia, ootetaas viel&#228; ku maalia pinnassa ja valmistuu, en malta oottaa  !! eiksulla ollu joku custom kasi liekeiss&#228; ? muistelisin, iceman tai joku? EMGit on seiskoissa ollu ihan vakuuttavia ja digasin my&#246;s rg2228;issa niist&#228; my&#246;s  toivotaan ett&#228; t&#228;ss&#228;kin nappaa ! itse en oo aiemmin EMGej&#228; omistanu mutta pakko kai ne on kokea nyt >: D

And yeah, let's continue with Engrisch >: ]


----------



## yevetz (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 13, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Ha kiituksia, ootetaas vielä ku maalia pinnassa ja valmistuu, en malta oottaa  !! eiksulla ollu joku custom kasi liekeissä ? muistelisin, iceman tai joku? EMGit on seiskoissa ollu ihan vakuuttavia ja digasin myös rg2228;issa niistä myös  toivotaan että tässäkin nappaa ! itse en oo aiemmin EMGejä omistanu mutta pakko kai ne on kokea nyt >: D
> 
> And yeah, let's continue with Engrisch >: ]



Eei, ei mitään Icemania. Oot varmaan sekoittanut johonkin toiseen tyyppiin, ainakin yhdellä Muusikoiden.netin jäsenellä on joku custom Iceman, mut se oli ihan seiska kyllä. On mulla kyllä custom 7-kielinen tosin. Kyllä mä oon silti tilailemassa custom 8-kielistä tässä pikkuhiljaa, mutta siinä menee vielä. Speksit on jo suht valmiina ja suunnitellaan just bodyn muotoa.

Yeah.


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Aaaah selv&#228; selv&#228; !! varmaan joo sekottelen, ehk&#228; sekotan ny siut m&#246;s&#246;k&#228;n fredrikkiin  hoh... oksulla kuvia customistas :O ? ja damn, kuvia kasista sitte ku o jotai n&#228;ytett&#228;v&#228;&#228;  !! mist&#228; tilaat ?

Oh yeah, the english


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2009)

¡Ay, caramba!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 13, 2009)

whatever you guys spoke about I hope it was nothing bad


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 13, 2009)

We plotted a bit, i'm going to change companies now and leave you with that guitar, har har har ! just kiddin' had a talk about EMG's/his upcomming custom >: ) hahah

I'm really diggin' the headstock and bodyshape now ! really really excited about this guitar right now, want it so bad !!


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Jan 15, 2009)

that's hot stuff... it better hurry up and get done!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 15, 2009)

that looks fucking spectacular! i think this is the first guitar i´ve seen from Roter that is straight-edged, if you know what i mean 

i like it


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 15, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> that looks fucking spectacular! i think this is the first guitar i´ve seen from Roter that is straight-edged, if you know what i mean
> 
> i like it



It is indeed nice. Like every Roter I've seen in a while. 

How bout mine MF_Kitten? It doesnt have any razoryedgy stuff like hal's or wintersuns.


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 15, 2009)

actually there's an button inside the volumeknob, when i pull the knob up razors come out of the edges of the guitar + a shuriken gets shot from the headstock .... Just kiddin' you know >; )) !! I wish it had such abilities, hmmm, should I ask for such a mod, let's see now...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dude that's gonna be awesome 

Only thing I'd change about that is to switch out that hipshot for a Kahler, but that's just me . Can't wait to see the NGD pics


----------



## FYP666 (Jan 15, 2009)

Kissa vei kieleni. Voi herranjumala! Tästä kitarasta saattaa tulla kaikkien aikojen seksikkäin 8-kielinen... Kuvia heti kun on mahdollista


----------



## plyta (Jan 15, 2009)

This thread got totally hijacked by them suomalaiset


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is going to be an epic NGD I like the headstock too.....


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 15, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> actually there's an button inside the volumeknob, when i pull the knob up razors come out of the edges of the guitar + a shuriken gets shot from the headstock .... Just kiddin' you know >; )) !! I wish it had such abilities, hmmm, should I ask for such a mod, let's see now...



You mean that you're not going to go for the "Prince effect" that he gets with one of his Alembic guitars?  Guess that it felt like rain to some of the folks in the front row?

Like the headstock shape that you chose for your instrument and the choices of woods.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jan 15, 2009)

Cant wait to see this NGD!!!!


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks all of ya  very nice positive comments !! Yeah the woods should be killer !! Hmmm, 'Prince-effect' was there like piss or something shooting out of the guitar? that would be awesome !! >: ))))

Yeah the Suomi is taking over ! Let's declare the string wars here !

Like FYP666 said, this is going to be one sexy guitar, it will sleep on my bed while I sleep on the guitar rack, that's how precious it will be ! 

When I have the guitar I will make a testclip/song maybe even do vocals on top and then film a video and get lots of pictures taken of it  !!!!
Can't wait to pick this guitar up and see it the first time live, probably tears and stuff >; ) !


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Heeboja said:


> It is indeed nice. Like every Roter I've seen in a while.
> 
> How bout mine MF_Kitten? It doesnt have any razoryedgy stuff like hal's or wintersuns.



i don´t really know what you meant, but i was just remarking that roter guitars tend to be organic and rounded shapes, and even hal´s isn´t sharp or straight-edged, it´s an organic shape with crooked looking features.

nothing good or bad about it, just think it´s neat seeing roter making something that´s different from the shapes i usually see from their shop


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 17, 2009)

Just talkin' about my custom. It's plain ordinary super strat shape  which is basicly kinda cool. 

Yup. Roter does some pretty unique shapes as well. Just look at their ERG section. 

[Useless finnish text]
Kun muut pisti suomeksi niin pistetään nyt itekki. Onko toi ihan normi vaahteraa tuo kansi? 
[/Useless finnish text]


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 17, 2009)

answer to finnish text: flamemaple top  and flamemaple at the neck also !


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Jan 17, 2009)

uh oh... red X of d00m!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks awesome! moar pics!


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 4, 2009)

just to keep this thread a bit alive-ish, more pics should be on their way this week !! let's hope for something tasty  !

Oooooh i'd love to play some 8-string wankage right now !!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 5, 2009)

Still having them paint it? Or were you convinced by the pretty wood to let it go more "natural." Sorry, bad joke about hikers in Sweden. 

Looking forward to seeing more pictures, too!


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 7, 2009)

moar pics !! some colour has been splattered  ! "LET THERE BE, UM, LIGHT?"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Oh yeah i've been pretty slow with updating this thread, well, i'll give you a pic or two  !!
> 
> I honestly want to play this so madly right now !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah it's going to be effin' killer !! can't honestly wait for it, itchin' so bad for some serious riffage !!

and thanks guys  ! really love the positive comments ! (who wouldn't  ?)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh crap i have no idea how I missed the pics above me 

Still looks sick.


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 7, 2009)

haha yeah i messed up the links actually  so i had to edit the post with correct links  ! that's how you missed it  ! 

But yeah ! It does, damn fine job @ roter i must say !

Inlay-time next week  let's hope for the best !!!!


----------



## eegor (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks absolutely stunning. I'm not much of a fan of the Xiphos style, but damn, that thing looks pretty amazing.


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I used to think that the Xiphos/warrior-styles were too spikey and, hmm, 'obvious' lookin' models (if you catch ma drift!)

But then I saw a Xiphos IRL and just thought "god damn" and decided that that's the bodystyle I want ! 

They look like fucken' ninja effin' shooting stars, what's not to love about them?

HAIJAAAAAAA


----------



## Heeboja (Feb 8, 2009)

That's really nice! I see my guitar there as well


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous  Some very fine work


----------



## bs_tritonus (Feb 8, 2009)

ah! Nice. I love the work the guys at roter does nowadays. They just keep getting better and better!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 8, 2009)

whoah! that purple one with the black backside looks awesome!

is that cream binding btw?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 8, 2009)

Really looking pretty, love the cream body binding.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 8, 2009)

Wonderful colour man! The shape and the color are workking perfect for me. The binding and the black back are awesome too! That guitar is going to be a killer!


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ha yeah, I thought that was your guitar, heeboja  !! coool flame you have on the mid of the guitar !

Yeah I love the blue - natural binding - black contrast  !! 

Some damn fine work, laddies, must say !

This week they're going to work on my inlay, which should be damn killer ! (a reference to my nickname  which is translated "Cat3" in english !)

I WANT TO PLAY THIS GUITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR !


----------



## Heeboja (Feb 9, 2009)

After looking at my guitar for about an hour I noticed some birds eye there as well 

So you are going with the cat motif?


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 11, 2009)

i love cats, they're my friends !


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 11, 2009)

IS THE GUITAR READY??????????????

PICCCCCCCCCSSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Not yet >----< !! I wish'd it was ready, can't wait to get mah sticky fingers on it :3~~~ !!!!

*** For them who might be interested, I did a quick-clip (will update it and I will also sing on this as soon as I finish this, sorry, 6 string used here @ CGCFAD) SoundClick artist: Kissa3 - Some of mah lazerspinnin' ideas !½!½!!½!!½!! ***


----------



## eegor (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome stuff, man! Can't wait to hear what you do with your new beast of an 8-string.


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks dewd ! 

Yeah I can't wait also, so eager to try out the whole range of the 8, to see what crazy stuff is possible to rip out of it  and i'm also waiting for 'em EMG's to see how they fit in mah sound, going to be dead exiting ! AAAARGH I WANT IT NOW >< !


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 12, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> AAAARGH I WANT IT NOW >< !




Yes buddy, I also want you to have it now, I can't wait to see pics !


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm so nervous about the inlay, they're makin' it right now, let's hope all goes well, aaaaaaaaaagh the wait is killing me


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 12, 2009)

You'll have to post those pictures of the inlay work when they're finished with it, eh?


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 12, 2009)

I DEMAND pics!!! 
 


And I need an 8 string non-standard shape axe but not too expensive 

WHAT IS IBANEZ WAITING to throw up a Xiphos 8 string neck thru model??

I would pay $1500 without complain , I don't even care it it's in that awful chameleon color, as long is for sale!


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah i'll post pics as soon as I get 'em  no worries there laddies !

Yeah I am fucken' amazed in disbelief that all the major companies building production 7/8-strings just build the same model with an different logo, everyone has the black-strat going which is driving me crazy. I hate black strats, so boring ! (unless it's made in some cool way, like see thru black and fully custom glory)

but yeah, waiting to get new pics, this guitar is almost ready !!


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 13, 2009)

How far from now? couple of months? or less???


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 14, 2009)

depends on the lacquor-drying, but estimation is around a month (+ -) to get the guitar shipped, then it's all in hopes hands >: ) I personally have shit experiences about the post so i'm a bit nervous here


----------



## yevetz (Feb 14, 2009)

like the sound


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 18, 2009)

That sound just kicks ass!


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 20, 2009)

RAWR! like a horny dinosaur !


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 24, 2009)

Any new photos?


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 25, 2009)

not yet  but my guitar arrives from the inlay-guy back to the Roter guys this week, and pictures have been rumoured to arrive then. 

Haha i've been pondering what to play right first when i get the guitar, probably an open F :---D like literally the very first note played by me ever with the guitar, haha. random.

Oh yeah, the picking up of the guitar - unwrapping the guitar - crying next to the guitar - playing the guitar on NGD will be filmed and edited to a small videoclip that i'll upload to youtube or so >: ) sososo, be warned ! (NGD = NakedGuitarDay, no?  )


----------



## Apophis (Feb 25, 2009)

sneak peak picture of the inlay


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 25, 2009)

hahah cool pic!  that's going to be wonderfull!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 25, 2009)

awwe! that&#180;s so awesomely cute!

I WANT ONE JUST TEH SAEM!!!

of course, i don&#180;t like getting identical things to other people, out of respect to both their individuality and my own...

i would love to have kitty inlays kinda like that though, but all the way up the board, with running kitties, jumping kitties, playing kitties...
maybe i&#180;d get a curled up sleeping one at the 12th fret 

could i get an inlay that is like... exactly the sam, but with a "normal" tail instead of the letter-3 one? i need your permission to get it done, or else i&#180;d feel dirty!


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 25, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW YES !!!!! THE INLAY CAME OUT PERFECT !!!! THIS WAS THE MOST HAZARD PIECE OF THE GUITAR I WAS AFRAID THAT COULD GO A BIT WRONG BUT IT CAME OUT PERFECT OH MANNNNNN THIS IS SO GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks a megaultra TON !!!!!!!! oh man this is so, awwww YES !!!!! *insert tears of joy*

Thanks Roter and thanks inlay-guy and thanks you all ! ooooh im so excited about this !!

MF_Kitten, yeah go ahead  ! the Cat3-thing has a meaning to it so this is a special thing to me  but yeah, the cat thing is cool, go ahead ! ^^ !

ahhhhh this is soooo great <3


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 25, 2009)

Cat to the inlay guy...


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 25, 2009)

Kawaiiiiiiii! 
Shh.... While no one's looking. by Jane_Doe

This one is a bit too fuzzy/blurry:
CONCERTO CAT MEENS BIZNESS « Lolcats &#8216;n&#8217; Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger?

(Might be a little more doable...)
Dun mess wiv meh... by Aniu_Caelestis


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 25, 2009)

sweeeet!

it&#180;s settled! my future custom guitar will have a kitty inlay at the 12th fret!


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 25, 2009)

another fun idea i had was instead of dots @ the side of the fretboard, would be to have catpawprints there >: 3333 !! 

oh well, enough cat's now, time fo Catmachin3 ! 

i'm too lazy to set up a new thread, but if anyone's interested in changing a dean phantom ml (with ofr + dimebucker) + some change to a ENGL fireball or blackmore (pref the dealer would live in finland or so) please do PM me >


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 27, 2009)

"sup? walkin' over ur fretboards, havin' a blast"


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 27, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> another fun idea i had was instead of dots @ the side of the fretboard, would be to have catpawprints there >: 3333 !!



LOL! That's an awesome idea; kind of a shame you didn't do it. Really love that inlay work, myself. Lookin' purrrrrrrr-tty!


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Feb 27, 2009)

That's great dude! I love that cat inlay, I would have never thought of it.


----------



## Heeboja (Feb 27, 2009)

That inlay is super cool! Makes me wish that I had ordered a inlay too. But I think I can manage with a blank board. Just adds to the flow of the guitar.


----------



## Kissa3 (Feb 27, 2009)

haha thanks everyone !! yeah the inlay has a small personal meaning behind it and it's totla k00l ! 

Yeah i like blank boards too, they look so ummm, playable in a mental way !

the catpaw idea would have been a bit tough to do and pretty expensive so I kinda drew the line there  !


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 1, 2009)

YUM !!


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 1, 2009)

Goddamn that's delicious!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 1, 2009)

yess yum!


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 1, 2009)

NGD SOON  !!!! CAN'T WAIT !!!!!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 1, 2009)

Man the color is just amazing! It's sooo fookin' amazing! Yumm!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2009)

haha, the headstock is exactly the same kind of headstock i&#180;d want too!

dammit, why do you have to do the things i wanna do! 

at least i&#180;m not getting a star-shaped thing when i first get a custom


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 1, 2009)

haha beat you to it mf_kitten  !! haha yeah the headstock is niiiice : 333 i really dig it !


EDIT: I read your mind and i'm stealing your ideas ! muhahahaha *evil laughter* YOUR IDEAS ROAAARHAHAHARRR ! (okay that was a pointless edit!)


----------



## eegor (Mar 1, 2009)

I would've gotten that headstock in reverse, but regardless it looks pretty freaking beast. Congrats, man, that's one hell of a guitar!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 1, 2009)

it IS reversed?


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Mar 1, 2009)

I liked the natural flame maple (before it got painted) better than the purple.


----------



## eegor (Mar 1, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> it IS reversed?



And by reversed I mean normal.


----------



## Scarpie (Mar 1, 2009)

very very nice. damn that shape is so metal


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 1, 2009)

That thing is just insane!!!

You'll have to post a video once you have it!


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 2, 2009)

the colour is supposed to be blue but i dunno, maybe the lighting in the picture gives it a purple vibe :S !!

Man I love reversed headstocks like that, always when a headstock is reversed it gives me that "this guitar is sooo playable" -feel  i dunno.

oh yeah and a video is to be shot when i get the guitar, the fetching-unpacking-droolage-playin' yeah you name it !

oh yeah, and this guitar is meant to play bluegrass and country -not metal !


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 2, 2009)

i hate to be a spoilsport... but.. where does the bridge fit on there? It doesn look like there's room between the edge of the guitar and the pickup.


----------



## Våd Hamster (Mar 2, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> oh yeah, and this guitar is meant to play bluegrass and country -not metal !



Lies. No Finn can played that 

Looks good though. Not my style, but still


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> i hate to be a spoilsport... but.. where does the bridge fit on there? It doesn look like there's room between the edge of the guitar and the pickup.




Ahhh there's an earlier picture in this thread that shows the bridge + mics on the top of the guitar  it does seem to fit ! heh that would be a bummer if it didn't fit  !

Country ahhh yes, 8-strings of pure country-music !


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 3, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Ahhh there's an earlier picture in this thread that shows the bridge + mics on the top of the guitar  it does seem to fit ! heh that would be a bummer if it didn't fit  !



But in that pic, the bridge looked like it was hanging off the side of the body over the bevels (which is cool, since it was just sitting there) but the alignment of the string ferrules and stuff makes me wonder.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 4, 2009)

It's not, it looks that way only


----------



## Pauly (Mar 4, 2009)

Goddamn that's fucking killer. This guitar is going to be SICK.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 4, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> haha, the headstock is exactly the same kind of headstock i´d want too!
> 
> dammit, why do you have to do the things i wanna do!
> 
> at least i´m not getting a star-shaped thing when i first get a custom




Gonna go Bootsie Collins on us, MF_Kitten? 

Have to say that this is really very pretty, Kissa3. Can't wait to see the pictures with all of the hardware installed. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 5, 2009)

About the bridge, I guess Apophis got it covered there ^^ ! it's cool  !

Ah yeah, thank Roter again for sendin' me the pics  ! and and and, on NGD we're going to film a small clip on video and upload it up to youtube or so, so you'll get to see the guitar "IN 3D!!"  and hear it ! teeheehee

Darn too late now, 27 frets would have been cool, but maybe on another guitar later on >: ) !! (already have been planning on a 8-string telecaster or 9-string with FA#D#G#C#F#A#D#D#)  just wish I had the money tho  aghhh !! unemployed atm and schools comming up, ugh @[email protected] tight !


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 13, 2009)

ahhh the headstock  !!

(ps. Eatmachin 3 is kinda hilarious but hey, it's Catmachin3!)


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 13, 2009)

Sick!!

That headstock looks great! Long time since I god a update from the guys at roter. Your pics is making me very jealous! 
The finish looks awesome! Looks like a reversed 8 string parker headstock. 
congrats!


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 13, 2009)

Kissa will Kick Ass!

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Heeboja (Mar 14, 2009)

Yours is finished soon. Nice one. 
I guess we'll have couple of Roter NGDs in the next few weeks. 

Oh and Tritonus, Don't worry. Now that our guitars are out of the way yours will be one of the top priorities.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 14, 2009)

oohhh! I like! heh

No worries. I am pretty patient. I actually tried a 8 string for the first time on thursday. It was a rg 2228. Really cool guitar, but it needed a longer scale or thicker strings.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 14, 2009)

Beautiful! Looks awesome man! Unique and balanced!


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah I really love Parker guitars -they're awesome !! the headstock is like 50&#37; Blackmachine (hence the name 'Catmachin3') and 50% Parker  ! heh.

Yeah this guitar's gonna rock, just like any of your Roters which I like also very much  !! And bs_tritonus, damn I love that wenge-top, very nice and unique idea !!

Yeah the RG2228 was okay but.... a black strat = no no no and the bridge sucks balls  !

heheh 2 Roter NGD's in Finland in a few weeks time >: ))))))


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 15, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> and the bridge sucks balls  !



NOOOO!!! Surely not!


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 15, 2009)

well, I don't really like the rg2228 bridge ... the hipshot just feels a bit more 'right' in my head  (too much hassle with the 2228 bridge + jesus how huge it is!!)


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 15, 2009)

That looks very cool


----------



## plyta (Mar 15, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> well, I don't really like the rg2228 bridge ... the hipshot just feels a bit more 'right' in my head  (too much hassle with the 2228 bridge + jesus how huge it is!!)



and all Ibanez locking bridges that were made after Lo-Pro Edge era are IMHO made of shit metal. You don't see many LoProEdge bridges with striped threads, broken screws and saddles, but there are plenty of EdgePro, Edge2 and Edge3 ones with these problems.


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah I almost wrote that problem up also but it seems to piss some people up so I decided to blank it out 

I've heard and seen a lot of scrap metal on guitars lately and that really boils me up in a bad way >: (


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 15, 2009)

I actually thought it was a tremolo system on the guitar. I have never read much about it or seen it. I just presumed it because of the big size, but I when I tried it, it wouldn't move! 
Yes, of course. The black(cat)machine headstock. We are pretty slow here in Norway. I did not get it until now! 
Thanks for the comment on the wenge top. My guitar is actually just a modification of Sebastian's own 10 string which I like very much!


----------



## jsousa (Mar 15, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> a black strat = no no no



...why not?


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 16, 2009)

I've never really digged black strats :/ and i'm really irritated that almost every 7 or 8-string production models are blackstrats -imagination 0 imo.

bs_tritonus yeah I like Seb's guitar a lot too !! And I really do like your top-selection  i'd really love a full wenge guitar >: ) !! Waiting to see NGD's on your guitar, going to be pretty rad ! (actually all new Roters are pretty amazing !)


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 16, 2009)

I know what you mean. In some way, Roter have attracted a lot of customers with great taste. It is pretty strange since they have those great prices. IMO it is pretty rare to see full custom guitars at that price which doesn't just build knock-offs of other guitars.

Your NGD is gonna be epic!


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah that's exactly what i've been thinking, under 2000euros for a full custom is just insane, i'm like getting this guitar almost for the same price as a RG2228 new  and this is far more superior in quality.

This NGD is also going to be filmed on video  !


----------



## Heeboja (Mar 16, 2009)

Hehe. I'll do the video too. Sebastian has asked me to do so for the new site plans he has. Time to put my poor pronouncing skills to the test then  !

Yeah and the price is just unbelievable.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 16, 2009)

I hope to see vids from all of you guys


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 16, 2009)

ha yeah, luckily enough im half-brit and speak english at home normally so my speech is probably a bit bearable  ... Yeah the video is going to be all about picking the guitar up, unwrapping, crying and petting, being amazed and finally some playing and final words  !

all naked ofc !!


...just kidding about the naked.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 16, 2009)

at least wear some shorts


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 16, 2009)

i´ve been thinking about bridge materials lately, and i know that if i get a custom, i´d want a bridge that is made out of all steel. many are nickel, which is soft crap 

i´ve wanted to ask some luthiers about this, but i´ve always forgotten: is it possible to get a steel sustain block from a trem melded to the bottom of a steel fixed bridge? it would also be cool to have the bottom of it sticking out on the bottom, so it´s flush with the back of the guitar, threading the strings through the whole damn bridge 

just thought of it when i read about the newer ibby trems


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think (but am not sure about this) that Hipshot bridges are fully hard metal.. hmmm 

I guess it could be melted but it would cost a bit i'd guess 

Sooooooo I wonder if my guess is right, mine and heebojas guitars are going to be shipped on the same day ? (as both are going towards finland)

EDIT: and yeah, i'm wearing pants on the video, and even a shirt !


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 17, 2009)

The best sounding material I heard on a bridge is milled brass. The best sounding Floyd Rose I heard ha da Titanium block ,but no comparison to high quality Brass!


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah brass is cool, brass-frets to be more specific, mmm'm yes please!


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 17, 2009)

More pics please! jajajaja!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 17, 2009)

I whole-heartedly agree with the comment on Ibanez bridges being too soft. The saddles on my Ibanez have basically reamed out holes in the baseplate.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 17, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I whole-heartedly agree with the comment on Ibanez bridges being too soft. The saddles on my Ibanez have basically reamed out holes in the baseplate.


 
what's their material?

why do I see so much complaints abouit it (not only here)?

are they that bad?


----------



## Heeboja (Mar 17, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Sooooooo I wonder if my guess is right, mine and heebojas guitars are going to be shipped on the same day ? (as both are going towards finland)
> 
> EDIT: and yeah, i'm wearing pants on the video, and even a shirt !



Yeah. Might be. Then It's race on who can actually make the video first  . I think that the guitar will arrive in a really bad time since I have loads of exams at that week. Well if it comes in 2 weeks then. But I hope that the exams are over by then. Otherwise I'll just skip school for a day


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 17, 2009)

with my luck i'll be somewhere in Europe when the guitar arrives overhere -major argh !! because not only that, i'm ALSO MISSING A MESHUGGAH SHOW >: ( AND NOT ONLY ONE, BUT TWO MESHUGGAH GIGS ! (I am soooo pissed >< !)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 17, 2009)

the ibby bridges are probably nickel or something like that 

hipshot bridges are entirely steel, yeah, and so is my wilkinson tremolo and saddles on my strat. sounds awesome as balls!


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 17, 2009)

I think all the Ibby stuff is pot metals, however the Edge series tend to be much higher quality, and are arguably better than OFR's, but we won't be going down that road. (I can hear the sounds of someone beating a dead horse already)


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 18, 2009)

well, i'm not that into trem-bridges so ... 

Well, I got a nice mail saying that mah guitar is near the end  looks like they only gotta put in another mic and strings and it's ready !!  shooop shooop


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 18, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> well, i'm not that into trem-bridges so ...
> 
> Well, I got a nice mail saying that mah guitar is near the end  looks like they only gotta put in another mic and strings and it's ready !!  shooop shooop



WOOT!
I am amazed and excited about this man. Its a wonderful finish ,nice design and unique instrument.

I am more interested in sound ofcourse ,but thi is going to be a famous guitar around here. Cheers!


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ha yeah, thanks man !

Yeah I hope the sound will be okay, yeah I know it's got EMG's but hey, I dig em so  ...
I'll post a pic soon  with a mic on


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 19, 2009)

Nothing wrong with using EMGs man. I am not a fan ,but a guitar is a combination of different componenets and your guitar might be a good base for the EMG sound. And I hope it comes out like that. If not ,a swap will solve the problem LOL.

I am going with Q-Tuner ofcourse ,and hope my guitar will be a good base for the Q-.tuner sound.

Cheers!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 19, 2009)

IMO pickups are based on personal taste. I am not into EMG either, but that is because I cannot make them sound good 
There are plenty of people who uses EMG that sound amazing, so I have plenty of respect for both the pickups and the people using them. I am just not that good a guitarist


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 19, 2009)

i think EMG&#180;s are great for lower quality guitars that just generally don&#180;t sound that good. it&#180;s an easy fix, in a way.

i only have an emg-81 because it was cheap as hell. i&#180;d rather have a BKP 

also, Q-tuner neck would be sweeeet


----------



## eegor (Mar 19, 2009)

Crap, I can't wait to get some Q-Tuners in my Intrepid. That EMG just doesn't do it for me.

As for the guitar, it's looking sexy as hell! I can't wait to see how it looks with all the hardware in it.


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 19, 2009)

well the 707 fit my sound dials just perfectly  but if im not mistaken, the 808 is based on a different pup ? or so I heard somewhere but somehows I still don't believe it but I guess i'll get it sound just as fine too  !

oh yeah and the pic ^^''


----------



## eegor (Mar 19, 2009)

It looks SO AWESOME! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 19, 2009)

8-strings of pure CATPOWER ! -Only bluegrass n' country here !


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 19, 2009)

I really love this body design, it says win all over it


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Mar 19, 2009)

it says GOTM all over it!


----------



## Tommy Van Dyke (Mar 19, 2009)

wow, normally I hate that body style but for some reason with that scale length and 8 strings it just looks heavenly. You have excellent taste!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 20, 2009)

MR BURNS  ! hahah "excelent" 

Geez thanks guys  you really make it worth it !

I guess it's probably ready very soon so, can't wait 'till NGD ! O.O ! I just hope that when it arrives Finland, i'm not away :S


----------



## j3ps3 (Mar 20, 2009)

Told 'em to send it directly to me! I'll let you know if it's good or not


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 20, 2009)

Go eat a burger and DIE ! 

ps. your invader is MINE !


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 20, 2009)

the 808 is just a larger 707 i think. they&#180;re both just larger emg 85&#180;s according to emg themselves.


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ahhh in that case it's going to be just perfect  !! Expect a song/clip rightaway and video and pics as soon as I get the guitar  !


----------



## jsousa (Mar 20, 2009)

looks real fly man


----------



## AeonSolus (Mar 21, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> well the 707 fit my sound dials just perfectly  but if im not mistaken, the 808 is based on a different pup ? or so I heard somewhere but somehows I still don't believe it but I guess i'll get it sound just as fine too  !
> 
> oh yeah and the pic ^^''



The 808 apparently and sonicly is based of the EMG 85 with a bassier less defined sound, as of what i've dug up recently, and WOW, expect a ninja me stealing that guitar over night in the night of your NGD


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 21, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> The 808 apparently and sonicly is based of the EMG 85 with a bassier less defined sound, as of what i've dug up recently, and WOW, expect a ninja me stealing that guitar over night in the night of your NGD



both the 707 and the 808 are larger sized emg 85 pickups


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ahhh i've kept a small secret now 

The guitar has been ready for some time now and soon i'm going to transfer the moneyz and then it's waiting for the bank+post  !

yeah yeah yeah I know I know, time for some pics x) !


----------



## Heeboja (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks really killer! I hope we can get together at summer for scandinavian meet up. 

I've been to the bank and the guitar is ready to be shipped and should ship soon when the case is completed. I'll post it on my thread when it does.


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow cool stuff man !! I'll be checkin' it out  !

Yeah in a few minutes gonna transfer the money so, expecting guitar to be here next week if it's being posted this week ^_~ !!

And a hook up would be fuckin' A !


----------



## yevetz (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## bs_tritonus (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harkonnen8 (Mar 23, 2009)

wow or should i say meow


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 23, 2009)

paid -and so the waiting begins  !






oh and gee, thanks guys ^^''


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 23, 2009)

*caughtinamosh waits*

We want the most epic, groundbreaking, mother/skull/sheep fucking picstory when it arrives, OK?

Well, excluding my own of course .


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Actually, what you get is a NGD video with every step from fetching - to playing finally 

and then afterwoods a clip/song perhaps ? and some moar pics


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 23, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Actually, what you get is a NGD video with every step from fetching - to playing finally
> 
> and then afterwoods a clip/song perhaps ? and some moar pics



Isn't that a picstory? 

Anyway, I hope it arrives safe and sound. Man, you must be in Purgatory - the waiting


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 23, 2009)

oh, i've always thought that a picstory is more of a, story with pictures  ... yeah i guess that sounded dumb... oh well... 

Oh hell yeah I hope it arrives safe, I mean, that headstock ain't the strongest on the planet I guess....shi* i'm already scared !

Oh the waiting is killing me !


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 23, 2009)

Not to worry you more man, but gaunten's headstock arrived with a large chip .

Having said that, I reckon Roter will have rethought their case design to stop it happening again.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah Sebastian told me about the case changing ,so It's all good I hope.
Man I am very excited!


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah I heard the cases are a bit different now + a 100 metres of bubblewrap  ! should do the trick -i hope !

Man, am I excited or what? it's the waiting I can't handle !!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 24, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Yeah I heard the cases are a bit different now + a 100 metres of bubblewrap  ! should do the trick -i hope !
> 
> Man, am I excited or what? it's the waiting I can't handle !!



Hahah ,you are not the only one. I check this thread more than once a day LOL


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 24, 2009)

it looks awesome as FUCKBALLS!


----------



## The Echthros (Mar 24, 2009)

i think it may because its wider, but it looks more like a charvel star now than a xiphos


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 25, 2009)

haha fuckballs was pretty good 

Yeah it's somewhere between every starshape there is  one chubby xiphos ! 

----------------------------- Automerged doublepost line -------------------


Hufschmid -the good chap took out some time to edit these pics a bit sharper  awesome ! thanks !


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 25, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> haha fuckballs was pretty good
> 
> Yeah it's somewhere between every starshape there is  one chubby xiphos !
> 
> ...


YUMM YUMM YUMMM!


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 27, 2009)

geez i really want the guitar already :| !! it's fully paid already but no info on shipping yet, and waiting is a not a virtue of mine


----------



## liamh (Mar 27, 2009)

That guitar is soooo nice, seriously, ican haz?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 27, 2009)

That is really pretty, Kissa3! Looking forward to the moar picts.


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks guys  and no, 'u cant haz 'cuz i wantz I haz !&#180; 

yeah moar pictures as soon as the guitar arrives over here, hopefully in the near future ^_~


----------



## The Echthros (Mar 27, 2009)

I have but one weakness that I have been fighting off...an uncontrollable desire to buy star guitars...


----------



## Heeboja (Mar 28, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> geez i really want the guitar already :| !! it's fully paid already but no info on shipping yet, and waiting is a not a virtue of mine



Neither is mine. Come on sebastian! Go hurry up those case manufacturers already. Maybe spank them a lil' bit?


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 28, 2009)

spank 'em with your low heavy-wounded strings ! 

Edit: actually my guitars shipping should've been this week  ! but sometimes set-backs are unstopable 
Just gotta hope that I get the guitar as soon as possible ^_~ !


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 30, 2009)

------------------------------------automerge--------------------------------------

Ahhhh this week <3 with good luck if the guitar gets posted tomorrow (keepin' hopes up ) -i'll have the guitar here on thursday or friday ! (keeping hopes unrealisticly high )


----------



## phaeded0ut (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats, mate! Looking very forward to reading more and more about it! 

Seriously hoping that at some point, the Roter folks will update their site with the different 7-string and 8-string builds that have generated by these forums.


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 31, 2009)

oh man, lookin' forwads to get som' playin' on D guitar already !!

Geez yeah me too, would be cool to see all the designs which I have no idea about also ^_~


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yesssss, Catmachin3 has been posted 



SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON IT'S HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 2, 2009)

Why did it take an extra week to get posted?
Didn't you know your adress? LOL


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 3, 2009)

something to do with the case-business, but atleast it's on it's way now so ^_~

I HAVE AN ADRESS ?!?!


----------



## Heeboja (Apr 3, 2009)

Hehe grats. You'll get your NGD sooner than me. I (well roter) has some pick up issues 
but I'm sure they will cope with it soon.


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 3, 2009)

awwww man, that's a bummer  let's hope it gets sorted out fast  !! 

Mmmm'm'mm it was NBD yesterday (newbassday) and damn, what a bass <3 

ibanez btb 556 or so... pretty rad 6-stringer with natural finish ! the best bass neck i have EVER played.


----------



## jsousa (Apr 3, 2009)

where is the ngd thread with pics?


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 3, 2009)

no NBD thread :c just got the bass and nah, i'll even post the NGD on this thread to save up room  but hey, FEAST YOUR EYES !!!!!!!!!!



























I WELCOME THEE, Sir Catmachin3 to ENTER MY POST-OFFICE NEXT WEEK !!

Oh well, let's post up a pic of the bass then shall we ? (and yeah...*sigh*.... that's me holding the bass...)


----------



## cddragon (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome axe  Congrats  I love the xiphos body shape - combined with this interesting headstock design - OM NOM NOM


----------



## jsousa (Apr 3, 2009)

why are there so many bass strings on the xiphos


----------



## cddragon (Apr 3, 2009)

Cause it's an 8-string and it's like a six string plus two lower tuned strings added (B and F sharp)


----------



## liamh (Apr 3, 2009)

Too bad the the erg voting poll is already up, because in my opinion, thats the nicest erg on this site.


----------



## cddragon (Apr 3, 2009)

^ 
My vote would have probably gone to this Roter Catmachin3 instead of Blackmachine F8


----------



## Ze Kink (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice bass, I've got the 5-string version, BTB555 . It cost me next to nothing as it has some wear in places, but I couldn't care less. I used to have the older 6-string model BTB406 before that, but it didn't feel or sound as good as the 500 series basses.


----------



## jsousa (Apr 3, 2009)

if i ever get a 8 OR a 9 string, i wont be using bass strings...


----------



## plyta (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats!

These are not bass strings, just some Polish hand made thick guitar strings. I can't remember the name of the maker, but he always uses this red felt for wound strings.

What's up with intonation though?


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 3, 2009)

those strings are optimised for the guitar. notice how the red winding is right after the nut? if they were bass strings they'd be red wound much further closer to the tuners, but it's clearly not
the case here. they are made for that guitar and scale. they aren't bass strings. unless otherwise mentioned somewhere in these 23 pages. hahahaha


anyway congrats on that guitar dude. amazing work sebastian. that 8 string is just so metal hahaha. nice piece for sure, even the god damn case is awesome haha


----------



## plyta (Apr 3, 2009)

Found an old-ass post about those strings:



vader said:


> Well, I use 9-42 standard set + 68 for H and for 88 F#. There is a person named Polinski who makes guitar strings here in Poland. He can complete any custom string set. This monster size of strings cooperates with 27'' neck and it works without any troubles.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 3, 2009)

Wooohoooo!


----------



## bs_tritonus (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow! That looks great! I was a bit afraid of that body shape, but this looks like pure sex!

Nice bass too. I tried these basses a few times and they sound VERY tight. perfect for metal!!


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow thanks guys ! Didn't expect over 1 page of replies over one night (in Finland that is) and thanks for the voting comments, pretty rad to see that other people like the guitar's looks too  !!

Yes @ 2 lower strings  an F and a B string ! The bassier - the better 
+ the band I play in, we just switched from 7's to 8's so... 


Yeah we got the bass for a pretty tight price, -50&#37; because there's a newer model nowdays  380euros if I recall right now, not bad for a decent 6-stringer bass !


----------



## Spondus (Apr 6, 2009)

love the shape and the inlay is the most metal inlay ever


----------



## phaeded0ut (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW! That really looks pretty, Kissa3! Great bass, too. Thanks a bunch for posting your pictures.


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys  apreciate the feedback !!

Yeah, the inlay is literally quite metal  !

Geeeez, the post has taken a LOOONG time now >: ( no guitar here yet ! I honestly hope it's here tomorrow or atleast on thursday 'cause on friday everythings shut due to easter and then it's the weekend (when i'm off to europe) geeez, hurry up post, will ya !! 

The bass is incredibly nice but the tuning has to be fiddled a bit (as it is BEADGC instead of FD#G#C#F#A#  ) ...


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 7, 2009)

The neck through Ibanez bass was a favourite of mine. At my local store they have 3 in stock and I'm itching to bring the 6 string home. Anyone manage to downtune it to F#, or even a whole octave below standard bass!? That would suit all my needs.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 7, 2009)

it looks awesome! 

very sleek, very sexy... i like!


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah it shouldn't be a issue to downtune it to F# as it is 35" scale  this perticular model is a bolt-on neck (talkin' about the bass now)  !! and the neck is superb !!

Yeah, can't wait to get some playin' on the catmachin3 !! >: ( really itchin' !


----------



## Heeboja (Apr 7, 2009)

Man you have your hopes high  

I mean conserning the shipping. 

I'm expecting atleast 2 week waiting time. So if it comes early then I'll be super happy. You never know. 

Now... If the pick up problem was solved... Oh welll. I just have to be patient.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Apr 7, 2009)

One question for you downtuning maniacs! 

I have been a 5 string bass session musician some years now, and played just about any bassamp there is! (well... many at least...) Most amps and cabinets seem to have problems beneath D on the low B string on the 5 string. 

What amp are you using when you are tuning down to F#? I have tuned down to A on a couple occasions, but never on a amp I do not trust completely. 

I tend to use a 4 string nowadays. standard tuning with distortion and octave pedal. that is how I get my doomy low bass sound...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 7, 2009)

the cab needs to have a high wattage, which gives loads of headroom. it also needs to have good enough speakers, meaning no larger than 12", no smaller than 10", and generally good-sounding 

you also have to EQ it properly.

but the main thing about bass amps and low tunings is wattage. in order to effectively move the speakers in the laaarge fluctuations needed at those frequencies, and do it tightly, you need a cab that can take loads of power, and an amp that can deal out lots of power. simple as that


----------



## liamh (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm now totally gassing to buy a roter 8 string mockingbird shape, the price is so reasonable


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 7, 2009)

That guitar is probably the most metal guitar ive ever seen!


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 7, 2009)

well I dunno, I don't play bass in a band -just use it in my recordings/random noodlin' through my PODX3  just EQ it right ...

About the postage, well it shouldn't honestly take more than a few days if you consider that packages from as far as japan come in a few days ...  heh

Hey guys ! Hufschmid edited a few pics again  enjoy !
















Thanks mate  ! and thanks yet again to all you folks !

------------------------------------------------automerge--------------------------------------------------------
OKAY ! great  the guitar is @the local airport now, just gotta hope it's all ready to be picked up tomorrow/the guitar is fine -if not, the next time I can do anything with it will be after my europe drive  a couple week wait that is ! >: ( boooo !

But let's hope for the best


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 9, 2009)

Guess what folks 


















i'll film a far better video in a few weeks time (as i'll be all around europe for the nextweek  bleh) .... REMEMBER to read the video description (although I wrote it without thinking much) ... well  try to enjoy !

The guitar plays fantasticly, it's awesome as hell (with lots of tits !!) damn I like this guitar a lot!

will be posting better pics of the actual guitar perhaps tomorrow  !


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 9, 2009)

oooh, awesome! the guitar sounds exactly like what i expected it to with the 30" scale! that's the EXACT reason why i want a 30" scale guitar! it has that incredibly super-clear sound that is just pure note definition! that's what i've been missing in guitars after playing bass! 

i'm looking forwards to having money to have roter make my strat super-long scale 

there's just something about those super-long scales that gives it that distinctive sound that my soul CRAVES!


----------



## Heeboja (Apr 9, 2009)

Really fucking nice, mate!!!!
I'm interested in one thing though. Hows the neck dive?


----------



## bs_tritonus (Apr 9, 2009)

That is just AWESOME!!! Congrats! Thank you very much for sharing!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome Guitar, awesome work, awesome video, epic win!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 9, 2009)

You lucky bastard! You have a very good sounding ,very good looking ,very good playing guitar!
I envy you hahah. May the NGD gods bless me in a month or so too. My Roter already took too long 

Anyways ,congrats again! It was worth the wait LOL


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha yeah, that video was a bit hasty and quite literally cold handed but anyways, thanks for the positive feedback all of you  really appreciate it !!!!

Yeah the 30" scale fits into my hands perfectly and the neck is just "AHHHH" it's probably the best neck i've ever played and i've played a few  and the guitar plays fantasticly unplugged also !! man the tone is clean, not a blurr at all 

Neckdive, oh the neckdive  with my current strap it dives but hoping that with a new strap and some adjusting, i'll get it okay  just have some cheeseburgers and beers hanging from the guitar while gigging -perfect !! By the way, sitting down and playing with the guitar -WHOA perfect balance  !

Geez man, hope yer guitar (and heeboja and the rest !!) arrives/gets made as fast as possible  the guys at Roter are ultra cool so, hope you guys have a blast 

It's a shame I haven't had much time with the guitar yet  but tomorrow i'll have a few decent playing hours and prolly make a clip up  !!

Cheers lads !!


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats man!

it's just amazing!


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 9, 2009)

Sooooo nice! That guitar looks cooler on the video than in the pics because I love the gloss finish on the body. And that ebony on the FB is so black it's perfect! I'm not a huge fan of the standard Roter design and finishes that I've seen on here, but that guitar is 100&#37; perfect! Just amazing.


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks guys really  !! Yeah the finish is really really good !! and the fretboard is just pure coolness !! oh yeah and I promised you guys some pics  have a blast !!



















There's a crack that i'm a bit worried about :/ just noticed it, going to ask what's up with it, hope it turns out good  !










PS. Don't stick your beard into a bridge ! (haha just joking, didn't really get caught )







AND for those who want to hear the guitar a bit, here's an raw clip of mah first idea on the guitar (yeah it's a bit of a boring clip but hey, haven't done any editing on anything yet and yeah, it's far from ready )

SoundClick artist: Kissa3 - Some of mah lazerspinnin' ideas !½!½!!½!!½!!

Heh, will be posting more stuff after next week  stay tuned and enjoy !


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh man that thing sounds brootal! Jealous


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 10, 2009)

haha yeah it does  !!

[random comment here] vampiregenocide, funny enough -i'll be traveling through/into Harlow in a few days time >: ) was it on monday or tuesday, can't remember, to pick up some stuff and so on (i'm originally from hertfordshire and used to have relations overthere in harlow, heh)


----------



## liamh (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh man, I want that guitar


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> haha yeah it does  !!
> 
> [random comment here] vampiregenocide, funny enough -i'll be traveling through/into Harlow in a few days time >: ) was it on monday or tuesday, can't remember, to pick up some stuff and so on (i'm originally from hertfordshire and used to have relations overthere in harlow, heh)



Lol I was gna say why would anyone want to come to Harlow I do anything I can to get out of here lol Thats cool though could've hooked up or something


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 10, 2009)

haha yeah, that would have been a sure thing (the hook up that is) if I wouldn't have had so much to do + had my catmachin3 with me  !

OH and the "crack" ain't a crack  sebastian explained it quite well to me so all is cool  !!


I WANT THAT GUITAR ALSO ! -oh yeah, I own it  buhahahaha


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> haha yeah, that would have been a sure thing (the hook up that is) if I wouldn't have had so much to do + had my catmachin3 with me  !
> 
> OH and the "crack" ain't a crack  sebastian explained it quite well to me so all is cool  !!
> 
> ...



Next time u find yourself poppin down to Harlow (though if you're a sensible lad, that wouldn't be for a while lol), bring catmachin3 and we will paint the town blue


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 10, 2009)

haha, this might sound a bit weird but I actually like harlow  it has a small 'childhood' charm to it (I've lived in Finland for erm, over 17 years now, and mah granny used to live in harlow -so we spent some time around there) ...

Haha I wonder if the pet-corner is still up ? -that used to be bad assed !  hahaha oh the memories... (btw a fuckin' turkey used to chase me overthere, what a wanker!)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> haha, this might sound a bit weird but I actually like harlow  it has a small 'childhood' charm to it (I've lived in Finland for erm, over 17 years now, and mah granny used to live in harlow -so we spent some time around there) ...
> 
> Haha I wonder if the pet-corner is still up ? -that used to be bad assed !  hahaha oh the memories... (btw a fuckin' turkey used to chase me overthere, what a wanker!)



Lol 'childhood charm'? If you're childhood comprised of getting mugged and stared at by clowns in tracksuits  Nah used to be nice here, pets corner is still going strong


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 10, 2009)

Very cool! Thanx alot for the cool pix man ,and the soundclip too. I assume you are really haqppy now ,so rock on and have fun!
Cheers!


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 11, 2009)

My pleasure, really  and yeah, i'm happy as hell !! (actually, really GASsing to get another one too  but without money -no go, and I have to get a new amphead  )

Ahhhh pets corner, that place is solid gold


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 11, 2009)

Diezel's herbert is screaming your name dude! Rock on!


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually i'm more of a ENGL guy than Diezel, but i'll try out everything  ! And i'm pretty interested in the Line6/Bogner amps, wonder are they any good or are they just valves boosting up the digital noise :S ?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Apr 15, 2009)

Kissa3,

That's a happening beastie! Congrats, man! Always felt that Line 6 was a little "thin" sounding for me, but then again, different application. LOL!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 15, 2009)

The cat on the inlay should walk the other way, idk why but it looks kind of weird with it walking the way it is now


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah I'm afraid that the line6 stuff would be thin and all digitally, well gotta try and see 

hmmm, then the 3 would be all wonkie bonkie,  soooo...

EDIT: OH YEAH and a new guitar now on the way  going to build a neckthru 8-string telecaster meself now, mahogany wings, 30" scale (neck specs gonna steal from my catmachin3 muhaha), dunno about neck yet, would like a dark neck like bubinga and rosewood 5piece ? hipshot, BKP nailbomb on the bridge  ceramic preferred and that rusty metal look on the mic would fit this 100&#37; !! 24 or 27 frets dunno yet and maybe somesorta of an inlay hmm... Going to take me the most of summer I guess  but i'm really looking forward to next week (that's when I start the actual planning and drawing  ) i'll make a new thread for it then I guess, sooooo, wish me luck 

EDITEDIT: And the fretboard, would love to have snakewood, really figured snakewood !! (but it costs sooooo much  ! )


----------



## bs_tritonus (Apr 16, 2009)

Bastard! You stole my idea on the 8 string tele!  
Keep us updated! This project is very interesting!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah but please make a new thread about it LOL. This thread is quite busy!


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh sorry bs_trito ! didn't mean to copy your design in any way (which btw is pretty rad !!) just always fancied a tele and a tele 8 would be AWESOME  ! but it's not going to be a 1 - 1 tele, more like a "catfied" tele, so 'Knock it up a notch ! BLAM!" (futurama reference !)


OKAY  So i'll start a new thread now called "Pussycaster" which will also be the project/guitar name !!  see you there good chaps !!  thanks for the support !


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 19, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Oh sorry bs_trito ! didn't mean to copy your design in any way (which btw is pretty rad !!) just always fancied a tele and a tele 8 would be AWESOME  ! but it's not going to be a 1 - 1 tele, more like a "catfied" tele, so 'Knock it up a notch ! BLAM!" (futurama reference !)
> 
> 
> OKAY  So i'll start a new thread now called "Pussycaster" which will also be the project/guitar name !!  see you there good chaps !!  thanks for the support !



''PussyCaster''



the best name ever!


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Haha thanks mate  ! yeah it's a pretty awesome name, laughed when we invented it !!

Oh and here's the link for the thread  btw !

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...new-kissa3-guitar-on-the-way.html#post1466458


----------



## bs_tritonus (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey! I am just glad someone is finally making a 8 string tele. I love that idea elzar!


----------



## Kissa3 (Apr 20, 2009)

haha great stuff ! woopwoopwoopwoop


----------



## thesimo (Sep 6, 2009)

Pity about the problems with the guitar 

But hopefully it plays good. is it neck heavy?


----------



## Al NiCotin (Sep 6, 2009)

All of this is nice work... But well, I would be crucified scream if Ibanez don't have a design patent on the original Xyphos shape.


----------



## Kissa3 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yo peeps ! long time no see !

The guitar is a bit neck-weighty but funnily enough you get used to it and start holding all guitars in a weird -but comfortable- way  (well okay, i've managed to bump a few coffee cups and whatnot) ! tho yet to test it live (as we're atm writing our debut album with the band)... 

Lately maybe i've been wondering if there's something wrong with the EMG's here, they kinda sound 'dead', no oomph or djentyness, and no, the battery is fine  ! i'll check the wiring later with a tech or try out BKP's  !

AND the lack of FLAME on the maple saddens me :/ as i did want flamemaple on the neck and the top and to be quite frank, there is maybe 1 cm of flame but oh well, onwards with life !

All in all it's a rad guitar  it feels nice to play and the quality is pretty good !! I'd recommend Roter 

oh and the tele, emmmm, i'm kinda working on it but i'm stuck with no neck >: (


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 29, 2009)

Kissa3 said:


> Yo peeps ! long time no see !
> 
> The guitar is a bit neck-weighty but funnily enough you get used to it and start holding all guitars in a weird -but comfortable- way  (well okay, i've managed to bump a few coffee cups and whatnot) ! tho yet to test it live (as we're atm writing our debut album with the band)...
> 
> ...



EMGs where allways dead sounding anyway (except the 60A...which i the only EMG in my book)

Cool that you dig the guitar.Do you consider Q-Tuners? I dunno Which BKP would be good for you, but I assume Cold Sweat or a Ceramic Warpig would make you happy!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah the 8 string Q-tuners (Which are the 5 string bass pups I believe) will fit the emg sized routes and fill the entire things up without empty space!

You'd just have to route the new pup screw holes.

Mmmmm Q-tuners.


----------



## j3ps3 (Sep 30, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> EMGs where allways dead sounding anyway (except the 60A...which i the only EMG in my book)
> 
> Cool that you dig the guitar.Do you consider Q-Tuners? I dunno Which BKP would be good for you, but I assume Cold Sweat or a Ceramic Warpig would make you happy!



We have played at our rehearsal place and these pickups really sound DEAD compared to my RG2228 with EMG808. No punch at all. We've been thinking that maybe there's something wrong with the wirings since there's no way that the choice of woods would affect the tone so much.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 30, 2009)

This may seem a very silly suggestion, but I would check the battery and its connection to the pickups. 808's may be a tad on the more sterile side of things, but they are not dead in any way.


----------



## Kissa3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Battery should be okay but i'll check the wiring with Pitiful's tech ! (he's such a big shot nowdays, what with the small dick and all ;DDDD just kidding, you're awesome!)

Yeah the pups sound a bit dead, like no ooomph/"djent" of anykind, but that's not the guitars fault, only the electronics !  the guitar is awesome. Tho the neck likes to live wild, so any changes I make (like changing a string) you will notice RIGHTaway. I guess that's a good thing


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, guitar returned finally from tech (tho i don't have it yet, as it is in another town atm >___>), and actually some semi-dissapointing news about the F and the B -string, apparantly the tech couldn't get them intonated properly (one step down from normal except B-string to a "drop A"), have to see it meself before posting any more about it !

Didn't feel like starting a new thread so i just bumped this ancient old thread  heh...

ps. OH AND BTW  a new band i play in (bass/main vocals) will be releasing a one-track demo in a week or two + starting gigs (and recordings for a full-lenght "EP"), so if you like bands in the vain of Mastodon/Opeth -you'll probably dig our stuff  will start a new thred/post links when stuff gets hot, so keep an eye fellas  ! //end commercial.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 12, 2010)

Kissa3 said:


> Okay, guitar returned finally from tech (tho i don't have it yet, as it is in another town atm >___>), and actually some semi-dissapointing news about the F and the B -string, apparantly the tech couldn't get them intonated properly (one step down from normal except B-string to a "drop A"), have to see it meself before posting any more about it !
> 
> Didn't feel like starting a new thread so i just bumped this ancient old thread  heh...
> 
> ps. OH AND BTW  a new band i play in (bass/main vocals) will be releasing a one-track demo in a week or two + starting gigs (and recordings for a full-lenght "EP"), so if you like bands in the vain of Mastodon/Opeth -you'll probably dig our stuff  will start a new thred/post links when stuff gets hot, so keep an eye fellas  ! //end commercial.



Dude you haven't posted in ages! Welcome back.

You were going to tune your 8 in E standard?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome back, Kissa! I know that this might be a wee bit old, have you tried a different string gauge than what was on the guitar originally for the trouble strings? Any chance of mod'ing the bridge pieces to allow for more movement and hopefully proper intonation?


----------



## Kissa3 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions and welcomes !!  yeah it has been a LONG time since i hanged around here (tho i've been busy like hell, lot's of studiowork with my bands + other bands, TV-productions, gamecoding etc, kindofa multimedia-guy i guess  !) but planning on a longer stay this time  !

Phewww yea i'll have a look at the bridge pieces when i get the guitar back and ponder what would help with the intonating, what i remember Jesse (nick: Pitiful over here) telling me is that it was a wee-bit off only, and something about cracks !?! but i'll see for myself when i get the guitar back  !

OOOOH BOY am i missing my guitar, havent seen it for emmmm, 3 months soon !! and my ENGL Blackmore + Orange cab is at home, mic'd and all


----------

